# SSO - Authentifizierung bei IE10/IE11 sporadische Maske



## EuroCent (21. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben aktuell folgendes Szenario: In unserer Firma arbeiten wir mit SSO (Single Sign On).
Damit wird der Benutzer automatisch angemeldet, ohne dass er irgendwelche Eingaben machen muss.

Jetzt kommt aber immer mal wieder vor, dass die Anmeldemaske auf geht weil man sich Authentifizieren soll.
Nun ist die Frage...:
1. Wie kann man ermitteln wo er den Fehler bekommt?
2. Ist es ein Apache-Konfigurationsproblem?
3. Falls ja, wo müsste man schauen? httpd.conf?!
4. Falls nein, welche Ursache kann es noch sein? 

Der Fehler tritt nur beim IE auf, beim FF kommt er von Anfang an und Chrome kann man fast gleich setzen 

Weiß hier jemand Rat und kann Helfen?


----------



## EuroCent (21. Februar 2019)

Wir haben heraus gefunden dass es an der Auth in dem httpd.conf liegt :/


----------

